# My old scapes



## neven (May 15, 2010)

heres a picture gallery of my progression through the hobby, i just happened to stumble across my old pic storage space 

First attempt 10g:









the result was pea soup.

Second Attempt 10g:









Bland, hated the rock that i chipped out myself, and so onto the next remake

Third Attempt 10g:








got lazy it overgrew a bit so i gave it an overhaul...

10g Final Scape.








it leaked on me not to long after this, so i came home with a bigger tank 

My 29gallon tank was born.









29 Rescape due to overgrowth









Before the brush algae hit me bad...

























after this its onto my tank journal


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...that is quite the evolution. Nice work.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

nice evolution


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice work Neven! =) I can definitely see the huge progress!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great...
whats the plant in the far right corner of the 29g's last pic under the thermometer?


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

wow..nice...think i need to 'rescape" my tank too......


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> looks great...
> whats the plant in the far right corner of the 29g's last pic under the thermometer?


Hygrophila corymbosa. king ed's clipped the emmersed stems and put them in one of their plant tanks to sell, i didnt realize it at the time


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I really enjoyed watching the evolution of your tanks. Makes me wish I'd kept photos of mine all these years, but I never thought of it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

great tank...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

stonedaquarium said:


> great tank...


You bumped a thread from May 27th, 2010

 Neven, get it back up to date now hahaha! You dun really got a choice now!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

These tanks are no longer with me, taken down for replacements

5 Gallon Shrimp tank:









10 Gallon Guppy Tank:


----------

